# Ridgid 4512 riving knife



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to find out if the ridgid 4512 riving knife moves with the blade when raising and lowering the blade, thx


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

RJweb said:


> I am trying to find out if the ridgid 4512 riving knife moves with the blade when raising and lowering the blade, thx


It does.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Thx, do you own the 4512? someone else told me that it has 3 positions you can set it at, and I wanted to get the correct answer, Thx


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure bout that. You could check the manual. Why would you need 3 settings if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess I did not make myself clearer. What I am after is the riving knife raising and lowering as I raise and lower the blade. But someone else (neighbor) told me that it dosen't raise and lower along with the blade. That it has 3 different settings that it can be set at only. So i was trying to find someone that owns r4512 can set me straight how it is, Thx


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

RJweb said:


> I guess I did not make myself clearer. What I am after is the riving knife raising and lowering as I raise and lower the blade. But someone else (neighbor) told me that it dosen't raise and lower along with the blade. That it has 3 different settings that it can be set at only. So i was trying to find someone that owns r4512 can set me straight how it is, Thx


Oh gotcha! 
When the blade raises, the knife raises with it. There are no separate controls other than the alignment. It is very simple to remove and re-install as well.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Thx, that makes more sense than what my neighbor said, how do you like the saw and what blade are you using on it, thx


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

RJweb said:


> Thx, that makes more sense than what my neighbor said, how do you like the saw and what blade are you using on it, thx


I hate the fence, but it dies work I guess. Other than that, you should like it. The miter gauge that came with mine was extremely sloppy so they replaced it with one from the 4511. That one hast set screws on the bar for adjustment. 

I'm using the freud glue line rip. That little difference is night and day.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The Riving knife has two (2) positions that you can set (not 3 that I am aware of), so that the top of it is either above the blade or below it AND it does move along with the blade when the blade is raised/lowered. Yes, I have this TS.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure what you mean maybe I should check thew manual. Mine only locks in properly on 1 position.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

If you remove the blade insert and then unlock the riving knife lock, it will allow you to place it in one of two positions as I mentioned. If memory serves there are two sets of holes in the riving knife and corresponding pins or detents in the blade assy housing.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

4512 owner popping in..


Yes, it has 2 settings, "high up" for the paws and guard, and "moving" that will go up/down.

I never use the paws or guard (I hate the split guard, wish it was like the 4511), I leave the splitter in riving knife mode at all times, even when using a sled.

Have some pics......


And I 2nd the crappy fence.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------

